# Christmas Bowl and Curry, 19th December 2015



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

With the darker evenings upon us it's time to think ahead to some fun and game ... and a warming curry :wink: 
So building on the successful Christmas meets of the last years our North Midlands Christmas Meet will be along the lines of:

Meet at the Legh Arms in Adlington on Saturday, 19th December at 3:30pm.
Post code: SK10 4NA

http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/restaurant ... cclesfield

After a short cruise through the sleeping Pennines we'll descend on Macclesfield Ten Pin Bowling Alley for some fun and games where I've already booked three lanes for a 5pm roll-off.
Post code: SK11 0TB

Relax if you never bowled before, it's just for fune 










http://www.superbowluk.co.uk/macclesfield/

Having expended loads of energy we need to counter balance this with a hearty meal and there can't be any better way to do this than having an excellent curry at the tried and trusted Viceroy Indian restaurant in Bollington where we'll sit down at 8:000pm. 
Post code: SK10 5RF










http://www.viceroyindian.com/2014/11/08 ... lington-2/

I'll make a start: I'll be there for the cruise, the bowling and the curry 

*Cruise*
Dani
Peter & Simon
John & Bryony
Phil&Sue
Diarmuid 
Jonathan & Emma
Steve & Julie

*Bowling*
Dani
Peter & Simon
John & Bryony
Phil&Sue
Diarmuid 
Jonathan & Emma
Steve & Julie

*Curry*
Dani
Peter & Simon
John & Bryony
Phil&Sue
Diarmuid 
Jonathan & Emma
Richard
Steve & Julie


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Hiya, Im afraid I have a works Christmas bash on the 19th so can't join you :-(

I have a Pennines curry cruise pencilled in for 15th November, is that on or have i made that entry in error ?

BTW ... my brakes died on the TT on Saturday :-(


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We've been looking forward to this and already have it in the diary.

Can you please add us both to the list.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KullyB-UK said:


> Hiya, Im afraid I have a works Christmas bash on the 19th so can't join you :-(
> 
> I have a Pennines curry cruise pencilled in for 15th November, is that on or have i made that entry in error ?
> 
> BTW ... my brakes died on the TT on Saturday :-(


Sorry Kully that you can't make the Christmas bowl&curry but you could always forget the works do :roll: :lol:

I don't know anything about a curry cruise on 15th November; our next regular meet will be on 27th November.
Bad news about the brakes; I hope all is OK now.



peter-ss said:


> We've been looking forward to this and already have it in the diary.
> 
> Can you please add us both to the list.


It'll be a pleasure to have both of you on the team Peter and Simon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in for everything thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Count me in for everything thanks


Counting.....tick-tock-tick-tock


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyone posting now, sorry you won't get a reply from me for the next two weeks as I'll be off line from tonight onwards. Non the less, bookings are still being taken :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh . . . . [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

So John is stirring then. Mulled wine of course! I'll be there too hopefully for all of it. I have a night shift before hand which finishes at 8am obviously I'll need to sleep for a bit as well.  Might have a plus 1 if she agrees (if only to confuse Simon a bit more. ;-) )


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ha har! - Looking forward to it - I like mulled wine


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> So John is stirring then. Mulled wine of course! I'll be there too hopefully for all of it. I have a night shift before hand which finishes at 8am obviously I'll need to sleep for a bit as well.  Might have a plus 1 if she agrees (if only to confuse Simon a bit more. ;-) )


Sounds great Diarmuid [smiley=dude.gif]

I'll add you +1 to the list then


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Dani. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Some catching up to be done no doubt. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> Some catching up to be done no doubt. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Absolutely most certainly and definitely


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

In the absence from this thread I'm happy to say that Mosschops aka Jonathan and Emma will join us for the "hat trick"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's good


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes. We may need more lanes... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And we have Richard joining us for the curry

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Any more takers?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm looking forward to another curry (when am I not? :lol: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Harrr. I had Sag Paneer tonight [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I cooked my own monster curry - down to last portion tonight/tomorrow I think then a contrast on Friday then curry again - Woohoo! :lol:

Now, I have great pleasure in announcing that we will have an official photographer, artist and musician attending, as well as me, for cruise, bowl and curry.



> Oh really that sounds fab  id love to come!


So another full attendee. I'll be picking her up and hot tailing it over directly to the Leigh Arms. So see you there!

It's all working out nicely


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I assume you're bringing Bryony along?

Looking forward to catching up with your lady


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How did you guess :wink:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

You're up early this morning John. My exhausted has been fixed and I have the car back. Still don't think it's quite right seems to have a different sound especially around 2000-2500rpm. It's back on road though so (touches wood) should be there on Saturday and you can all have a listen.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's good to hear


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> That's good to hear


I'll second that [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Julie & I are planning to come along..
Steve


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm still coming but I'll be minus the company I'm afraid. She's booked a shift despite upteen reminders. Anyway still looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

clewb said:


> I'm still coming but I'll be minus the company I'm afraid. She's booked a shift despite upteen reminders. Anyway still looking forward to seeing you all.


She could always come in the shift - the weather's not too cold :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Julie & I are planning to come along..
> Steve


Excellent Steve. See you and Julie tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing you all.


That's the right spirit Diarmuid [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Dani,

Wish all the crew a Merry Christmas from me, have a great day.

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yea Phil! How are you doing? Condiments of the seasoning to you too 



V6RUL said:


> Julie & I are planning to come along..
> Steve


Ooh missed your post. Will be good to see you later 

Time to get up! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Time to go to sleep for me. See you all later. Zzzz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Audiphil said:


> Dani,
> 
> Wish all the crew a Merry Christmas from me, have a great day.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil,

Nice to hear from you. Have a good Christmas too and please remember that you're always welcome, TT or no TT


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Dani,
> 
> Wish all the crew a Merry Christmas from me, have a great day.
> 
> Phil


Merry Christmas, Phil.

Good to hear from you, hope all is well.

Phil


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

See you all at The Legh Arms later.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, not long now and of course it's raining...
I hope non of you washed the car :roll:

See all of you soon


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks to all for a great evening. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for organising a great afternoon & evening Dani [smiley=cheers.gif]

We had a great time and I've decided to adopt John's unusual but effective bowling swing for next time !

Good to see everyone and I hope you all have a Merry Christmas [smiley=elf.gif]

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for coming and I think we'll start next year's Christmas do earlier for a proper longer cruise.

Happy Christmas all and I'll see you in the next year


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great to see everyone! Thanks as always to Dani for organising another fabulous event. Bryony and I really enjoyed ourselves and everyone's company - great afternoon drive and evening of bowling and fabulous curry. Here's to the next one [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Dani for organising a great day/evening. Enjoyed meeting everyone and having some great company for the evening. Wish everyone a happy and safe Christmas.


----------

